# Long Island, NY Make n Take May 2010



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

To all Long Islanders and Others (ofcourse). In the spirit of Halloween I would love to have a gathering that would focus on making props for this coming season. If anyone is interested or have other ideas and projects that they want to work on please feel free to let me know.
I am thinking sometime in May. There are three dates that I am considering to have this meeting 5/15, 5/22 or 5/29. I guess what date works best for the majority would work for me.
Thanks


----------



## gia0821 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Location*

Where in long island do you plan on having this meeting?


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes, where ?
would you consider doing a sunday?


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

I plan on doing it in the Suffolk area where I live. Sundays I could probably do but I need to know who definately is coming.


----------



## Madmomma (May 17, 2010)

I just joined this forum and am happy to see other Halloween enthusiasts from Long Island. I'm in eastern suffolk and would be interested in attending a prop making gathering as well. May is too hectic for me (and getting a little late) but if you have future dates in the summer in mind, I'd be interested! I make my own static props and tombstones plus an array of miscelleneous handmade/store bought props but would be interested in making something a little more advanced.


----------



## Madmomma (May 17, 2010)

Oops, I posted I'm in eastern suffolk...I meant western suffolk. Am I bad...


----------

